# Purchasing new bench chisels



## webbtoyota (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm starting to get into woodworking now and am looking at getting a set of chisels but I don't want to give up an arm and a leg to get them right now. I'm looking at two different sets. The Woodriver 6 piece ($79.99) and the Narex premium- 6 piece with leather roll ($99.99). Can I get some advice on which one would be the best value. Thanks in advance.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

I have the WoodRiver 8 pc set from a year ago. Not sure if this years tools are different or not. Woodcraft did put the old 8 pc sets on clearance sale when they introduced the 6 pc set.

But that's beside the point. I just recently got some Narex mortise chisels and I'm blown away with the quality for the price. I plan to replace my WoodRiver chisels with a Narex set as soon as I can scrap together a little exrta cash.

By the way, I like the Narex classic version sold by Lee Valley the best. They have nicely tapered edges. And, the folks at Lee Valley are so nice to do business with.


----------



## Arminius (Dec 27, 2007)

The Narex are excellent value. If you are starting out, I would just go with the 4 piece set or maybe the 7 piece.

There are nicer chisels out there, but at about 6-8x the price and up.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I like old stock Marples, eg this eaby listing at $7 each for a set of 5.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Set-5-Marples-Wood-Chisels-IRWIN-/130589282538?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e67ba50ea


----------



## rtb (Mar 26, 2008)

defiantly the narex. question the need for the leather roll though. Check the price at highlands (highlands.com) its usually a little better on price.


----------



## 747DRVR (Mar 18, 2009)

Go for the 4 piece Narex set.Best bang for the buck out there


----------



## webbtoyota (Oct 20, 2011)

Thanks for the input, very helpful.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Narex, MHG, Irwin, Woodriver are all decent starter sets. Be sure that what you get feels good in your hands.


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

Like Loren said, the NOS Marples chisels are an outstanding value. See this set. I bought my Marples set from this seller, and am thrilled with the product I recieved.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Set-4-Marples-Wood-Chisels-IRWIN-/130586553292?_trksid=p4340.m185&_trkparms=algo%3DSIC.NPJS%26its%3DI%26itu%3DUA%26otn%3D5%26pmod%3D130589282538%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D3647304523140933168

Between the Woodriver and Narex sets. I'd definitely go with Narex.


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

I totally have to upgrade my chisel set…someday


----------

